# Chewing up kennel pads and beds!



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

You can check out Kuranda beds. https://kuranda.com/


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a puppy for you. I never put bedding in the crate, too much risk of them eating it and having an intestinal blockage. My dogs, and nearly all my foster dogs, that I did give bedding just shoved it aside and layed on the pan anyway.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I had to put my Kuranda beds up, they dug and ripped them apart in a days time  They will come back out when the pups are older.
But agree with mylissyk, only thing that goes into a crate is something to chew on but only when I'm home. There is one pad that worked well for my over chewer, used it at the breeders  but I'm too cheap and didn't want to spend $100 for a crate pad. I don't use crates very much... so my kids can just nap quietly while they are in there.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Aidan0311 said:


> My 9mo old pup is chewing up anything we put down in his crate... pads, bedding, and even towels! We had just bought him a nice pad that I just had to remove because he started taking out the stuffing. Thankfully we caught it before he could swallow anything and I’m able to repair it. He had started destroying his stuffed toys about a month ago, and so no more of those for him. He had never messed with his kennel padding before though. I feel bad because he’s having to lay down directly on the hard crate bottom, but I can’t take a chance he’ll swallow something that’ll hurt him! Does anyone know of something that would work? I guess he’ll have to rough it for awhile if I can’t figure out an alternative.


No crate pad, blanket, or anything. He doesn't really need it anyway.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My Golden didn't chew up his bedding, but I learned over time he preferred not to have any. He enjoyed cool tile floors and his crate without a bed. He did sleep in our bed for years at night, but during the day preferred no padding. I wouldn't risk it if it were my dog. Easiest way for him not to get choked or an obstruction due to his bedding is to eliminate the possibility.


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

My guy at 81/2 months chewed up his pad so I switched to a blanket and he leaves it alone now. He is pretty rough with his toys and knocks the squeakers out of his plush toys pretty quick so he is supervised pretty closely. It's just a stage and they move thru it from what people tell me. He is 10 1/2 months now and already seems to be improving.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

This is good to know! I’m very concerned about the intestinal blockage issue! We’ve already had a few scares and is the reason he has so few toys and bones right now. He has chewed up a small rug, swallowed too much rawhide (before I knew they were dang), and most recently ate a pice of rope. ? All he has right now are his Kong toys and a couple large wishbone benebones. I’m watching him with those. I’m not sure why he didn’t chew up his crate bedding before now, but ill keep it out until he improves as well.


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

Aidan0311 said:


> This is good to know! I’m very concerned about the intestinal blockage issue! We’ve already had a few scares and is the reason he has so few toys and bones right now. He has chewed up a small rug, swallowed too much rawhide (before I knew they were dang), and most recently ate a pice of rope. ? All he has right now are his Kong toys and a couple large wishbone benebones. I’m watching him with those. I’m not sure why he didn’t chew up his crate bedding before now, but ill keep it out until he improves as well.


8 - 9 month old puppies are about the equivalent of a 3 - 4 year old child or so it seems. I noticed a real change in Sunny when he turned that age. He floats between being very confident to being a bit insecure about stuff which he never displayed when he was 8 weeks - 6/7 months old. It seems they go thru a change in their brain development and they need even more interaction, challenges, stimulation and structure or they will start getting into trouble. So far I have found going thru this stage has been a lot of fun and because we spend so much time together going places and doing stuff that he is even more connected to me now. It seems he is starting to really acknowledge how big of a world we actually live in and how much interesting stuff there is around. We have socialized everyday since he was 8 weeks but it seems different for him now. I think the key to keeping them out of trouble is to spend a lot of time together along with structure, exercise and challenges to keep them engaged.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

My 4 year old will STILL chew up toys if left to his own devices. Neither of my boys have pads/blankets in their crates and they do just fine.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Aidan0311 said:


> My 9mo old pup is chewing up anything we put down in his crate... pads, bedding, and even towels! We had just bought him a nice pad that I just had to remove because he started taking out the stuffing. Thankfully we caught it before he could swallow anything and I’m able to repair it. He had started destroying his stuffed toys about a month ago, and so no more of those for him. He had never messed with his kennel padding before though. I feel bad because he’s having to lay down directly on the hard crate bottom, but I can’t take a chance he’ll swallow something that’ll hurt him! Does anyone know of something that would work? I guess he’ll have to rough it for awhile if I can’t figure out an alternative.


I never put anything into my dog's crates. As others stated, it can be dangerous because most pups eat some of what the chew up! Also, almost anything you put for the dog to lay on, will make them hot. 

I recall as a young boy I went camping a lot, I always bedded down on the ground, no pads, no evergreen branches, etc only a small sheet of plastic to keep the dampness away. I also sometimes would sleep on the floor in my bedroom, it just felt good sometimes. It never felt hard! Same for pups, they sleep hard, and bones are soft, the do not mind the hard floor.


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

Mine likes to do this as well if I'm out too long. She doesn't do it over night. Have you tried spraying bitter yuck on the bedding? Works like a charm!


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

I feel much better about him laying on the crate floor. It makes sense he may even prefer it because he likes to lay on the hardwood floor or tiled areas around the house. He doesn’t sleep in the crate at night, but sleeps in our bedroom, either on the bed or on the floor...whichever he prefers. Right now he’s choosing to lay on the wood floor instead of the area rug or the comfy bed.

Daisy, I’ve tried bitter apple, bitter cherry, and Fooey...strangely enough, he does seem phased or deterred by any of them! I really don’t know how he doesn’t mind the Fooey stuff as I have accidentally gotten it in my mouth and it’s totally horrible! It tastes like what I’d assume battery acid would taste like! just curious Sunnys dad....is your boy a Canadian golden?


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Golden's that I have had prefer hardwood floors or kennel floor, primarily because they get to hot otherwise...they can tollerate lots of cold, but not much heat!


----------

